# BEFORE AND AFTER of a porcelain stopper



## UncleBruce (Oct 3, 2020)

This photo of a bottle stopper shows a type of improvement that is easy to do.
*Note that this is only for the BLACK on a stopper.*  Any other color... well good luck as you will need to use paints and painting a stopper can be done, but is very difficult.

You need a *#2 graphite pencil* (I use a mechanical, but use a wooden one if you wish)
Having a rag or paper towel can be handy at times for cleaning your hands and fingers.
Clear non yellowing acrylic *spray paint*
Good lighting can be an asset to the process
Results vary from stopper to stopper.  Improvement is dependent on the amount of the original stencil that remains on the stopper.  That stenciling can be very faint and yet yield nice results.


Examine your stopper to see what stenciling remains.  I like to take a photo first so I can make comparisons as the work progresses.
LIGHTLY rub the the stenciling with the *#2 pencil*.  Try to target only the stenciling. Gentle circling works well.
When done or just want to check it out, lightly rub the surface of the stopper with your finger or thumb to remove excess.  Too much pressure will remove the graphite from the stenciling so be gentle.  If you rub too hard just rub the pencil over it again.  You may want to do this several times anyway as I have found it can help.
When you are happy with the results you're done... if you want.  Realize that leaving the work unprotected can be makes the stenciling vulnerable to being removed.  That may be what you want.  
If you wish to protect and make the improvements more permanent use a shot of the clear acrylic *spray paint*. Doesn't take much. Cut an X in some card stock to hold the stopper or use whatever method you want to hold it in place. Clear your spray can nozzle and then give the surface of the stopper a shot. Not much is needed.
Let it dry and you are finished.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 3, 2020)

That's a big improvement, Thanks for the Tip. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 6, 2020)

Man this is pretty useful! I definitely need to use this when I find  these while digging


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 6, 2020)

Great idea!  Makes the object even more interesting!


----------

